# [DD] Espace occupé sur disque dur (résolu)

## titoucha

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un programme qui donne de manière graphique l'espace occupé par les différents fichiers et répertoires sur un DD.

Je sais que ca existe je la'i déjà utilisé mais je ne me souvient plus du nom   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

quelques exemples : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  x11-misc/xdiskusage
> 
>      Available versions:  1.48
> ...

 

Dans gnome-utils tu dois avoir un truc dans le genre baobab mais je ne suis plus sous gnome. (/off Xfce4 inside que du bonheur!)

EDIt : sinon, un petit de df -h sur le système de fichier suivi de quelques du -h sur les répertoires et roulez petits bolides!

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Et pour KDE (3), Konqueror a un mode graphique qui va bien. (nécessite konq-plugins)

preview: http://bayu.freelancer.web.id/2007/07/27/graphical-disk-usage-analysis-using-kdegnome/

----------

## titoucha

Merci au deux, c'est l'option avec konqueror que je cherchais.

----------

## nonas

En Qt tu as aussi FileLight : http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/

----------

## titoucha

Il est superbe ce programme mais c'est pas ce que je recherche, il ne donne pas le nom des programmes/données avec la place occupé par chacun.

En fait le but final était de trouver pourquoi j'avais un /home aussi gros alors que je n'avais pas beaaucoup de données utiles et je me suis rendi compte avec konqueror qu nepomuk utilisait plusieurs G0 pour ses fichiers d'indexation, le pire c'est que je ne me sert pas de lui, j'ai donc tout virer.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Sinon en java tu as l'excellent JDiskReport. Tu télécharges le jar et c'est parti.

Une petite capture d'écran :

[img]http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/jdiskreport/images/jdiskreport_med.jpg[/img]

A+

Gronono

EDIT : Les liens vers les images ne marche pas ??

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Du coté de kde tu as en "natif" un outil FSView qui te permet de visualisé de manière graphique l'espace prit par un fichier

C'est celui que tu voulais ?

----------

## titoucha

Merci mais le plugin de konqueror dont m'a parlé @brubru me suffit amplement.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

J'avais pas vu mais c'est le même en fait   :Laughing:  sauf que je pensais qu'il s'appelait FSview ^^.

----------

